# 4 h meetings?



## kannm (Mar 18, 2009)

How do you find the meetings? I thought you were supposed to look on the website, but there were none listed for my county.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Where do you live?


----------



## kannm (Mar 18, 2009)

Wayne County Pennsylvania


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Hmmm are there any 4h clubs near you?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

http://wayneextension4-h.blogspot.com/

I found this site.... don't know if any of the info there will guide you.


----------



## kannm (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks, I checked the blog but it was old. I will need to call on Monday. I hate calling. There may just not be any meetings around us.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I'd call the schools .... :wink:


----------



## Allipoe (Sep 8, 2010)

And if there aren't any near you, you can start one!! Thats what my sister in law and I are doing, because there aren't any general 4H clubs around us. Specialized ones, but not generalized. Its amazing, with word of mouth and the school, how easy it is to get the right number of kids.  

I was in 4H and loved it, and so am looking forward to my kids being in it too!


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

Wish you were closer to us...we need a 4-h club around here that has some 'goat' interest!


----------



## kannm (Mar 18, 2009)

4hmama said:


> Wish you were closer to us...we need a 4-h club around here that has some 'goat' interest!


That would be cool.


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

Hi there,
I'm a 4H Leader and one of the multiple Fair Superintendents for our local fair, so I'm definitely an advocate for 4H! It's such a wonderful program for kids! And not just related to animals either! We have a huge section of non-animal area's such as Ceramics, Photography, Cooking, Sewing, and TONS more!

(Here atleast) You would need to call or visit your local county 4H extension office - I believe this link might help http://extension.psu.edu/4-h .

The extension office should either give you a list of local 4H groups to contact near your home OR take your information to pass on to the 4H groups that are near your home so that they can contact you. You'll want to specify what "Subject" your mainly interested in (i.e. goats, horses, cooking, etc) and the extension office should match you up with a good local club. Ideally, you would attend MONTHLY meetings, and then usually show in the big county fair, possibly also going on to compete at State Fair. 
*IF* for some reason there are no suitable clubs near you, then you could go through a Leaders Training and become a 4H leader yourself, and then start your own club. In Oregon, you have to have members from atleast 3 different families (So you cant just have your own kids as a whole club).... so we have myself, my sister-in-law, another great friend, and another sister-in-law (plus we've expanded more now). Also here in Oregon, you complete records for each of your project area's (a 4H record for Photography, a record for Dairy Goats, a record for Meat Goats, etc, etc depending on how much you do). These records are maintained throughout the year & then turned in around fair time to be judged. Records are a bit tedious, but I can honestly say that they are WONDERFUL when it comes to creating Scholarship letters and such in High School! :wink:

Hopefully this was helpful... If there is anything else that I might be able to help with, please feel free to ask or email anytime. I truly believe in 4H and would love to help anyone get started. :thumb:


----------



## kannm (Mar 18, 2009)

Thank you Traci.

I would love to get my kids involved in 4h. I will contact the people from the extension office and see if anyone out here is doing it. We live out in the country, so I am surprised it is so hard to find.


----------



## ()relics (Dec 25, 2010)

In Indiana...There are 20-30 clubs in each county. Each club has its own meeting times and places. If your kids are old enough you would have to contact the county 4h Extension Office and ask them how the Extension Educator is or who is in charge of the 4H program. They will be able to give you a list of the clubs in your area. Clubs may have a specific project that they specialize in eg: horses, beef cattle, dairy cattle, goats, poultry, this may affect your choice.... You would then have to contact the specific club that you have chosen. They will give you the information you need as to when/where meetings are held.....Here kids can also be independent members, meaning they don't belong to any club but instead the parent is essentially the 4H leader and is responsible for all projects/paperwork/everything. But I wouldn't delay because the sign-up period for 2011 has already past here...


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

Allipoe said:


> And if there aren't any near you, you can start one!! Thats what my sister in law and I are doing, because there aren't any general 4H clubs around us. Specialized ones, but not generalized. Its amazing, with word of mouth and the school, how easy it is to get the right number of kids.
> 
> I was in 4H and loved it, and so am looking forward to my kids being in it too!


I was not in 4H but think I would like to join or start a group. What do you mean by generalized vs. specialized groups? How hard is it to start a group? onder:


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

Allipoe said:


> And if there aren't any near you, you can start one!! Thats what my sister in law and I are doing, because there aren't any general 4H clubs around us. Specialized ones, but not generalized. Its amazing, with word of mouth and the school, how easy it is to get the right number of kids.
> 
> I was in 4H and loved it, and so am looking forward to my kids being in it too!


I was not in 4H but think I would like to join or start a group. What do you mean by generalized vs. specialized groups? How hard is it to start a group? onder:


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

[/quote]

I was not in 4H but think I would like to join or start a group. What do you mean by generalized vs. specialized groups? How hard is it to start a group? onder:[/quote]

I'm in 4-H and have been for about three years. Specialized would be a group that does certain projects and nothing else. You may have a club that only shows goat or you may have one that only works on science projects. It could be just community service, just depends on what you want to do. The club doesn't have to be classified, you do whatever you like. There are guilines for fundraising but you need to talk to your 4-H Agent about that (Most counties have one agent, you need to call the extension office and see who it is). I believe you have to attend one of their 4 hour classes on the basics of 4-H, like the paper work, registration, county wide activities ECT,. You also have to pass a background check. It varies alot between county and state, but those are the very basics.


----------

